# Schleifenimpedanzmessung bei Motorschutzschaltern



## tüftler_84 (2 Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur Messung der Schleifenimpedanz bei Motorschutzschaltern.
Mir geht es hierbei hauptsächlich darum wie ich den richtigen Abschaltstrom berechne bzw. ableite.

Bei einem LS-Schalter ist das ja nicht schwer.
Bsp: B-Charakterisik Ia=5xIn

Wie gehe ich jetzt mir einem Motorschutzschalter um:
Als Beispiel habe ich folgende Daten aus einem Datenblatt:

Thermischer Überlastauslöser: 0,55...0,8A
Überstromauslöser (vielfaches des Bemessungsstromes): 13-fach

Ist die Annahme richtig das der Auslösestrom in meinem Beispiel
Ia= 0.8A *13 ist?

Bei uns in der Abteilung gibt es auch Meinungen das Ia=0,8A ist.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen.

Danke an alle.

Gruß Tüftler_84


----------



## Schmidi (2 Juni 2015)

Ab dem 13fachen Nennstrom reagiert der Kurzschlussauslöser.
Je nach prospektiven Kurzschlusstroms des Netzes ergibt sich ein Durchlassstrom (Cut-off-current).
Dieser sollte im Datenblatt des Leistungsschalter ersichtlich sein.
Auf Wikipedia ist ein Diagramm über die Auslösekennlinie beim Leitungsschutzschalter.

Der thermische und Kurzschlussschutz hängt von der Auslösezeit ab.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 Juni 2015)

> Ist die Annahme richtig das der Auslösestrom in meinem Beispiel
> Ia= 0.8A *13 ist?



Ist richtig für Kurzschlussbereich. 



> Bei uns in der Abteilung gibt es auch Meinungen das Ia=0,8A ist.



Das ist der maximal einstellbare thermische Auslösung.

Bram


----------



## tüftler_84 (3 Juni 2015)

Danke bis jetzt für eure Antworten,

leider hats bei mir noch nicht Klick gemacht.

@vliegende hollander,
also kann ich das dann für mich so merken, da die Schleifenimpedanzmessung der Ermittlung des Kurzschlussstromes dient,
das  ich dann als Auslösestrom Ia=0.8*13 rechnen muss, da dies für den  Kurzschlussbereich gilt, oder habe ich hier noch ein Denkfehler?

@Schmidi
was ich im Datenblatt gefunden habe ist folgendes:
Ausschaltvermögen Kurzschlussstrom 10kA
bin mir da aber nicht sicher ob du das damit gemeint hast bzw. wie ich das jetzt miteinander in Verbindung bringen soll.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt da noch ein wenig mehr Licht in die Sache hereinbringen. Möchte es nämlich schon richtig verstanden haben.
Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch eine Internetseite wo dies vielleicht etwas näher beschrieben ist.

Danke euch aufjedenfall.

Gruß Tüftler_84


----------



## Schmidi (3 Juni 2015)

Schau mal in das Datenblatt von Rockwell, da sind viele Grafiken
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/td/140m-td002_-en-p.pdf
Hier noch die Grundlagen zu Leistunsschalter, darin sind viele Erklärungen und Beispiele
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/wp/140m-wp001_-de-p.pdf

Hoffentlich hilft dir das


----------



## volker (3 Juni 2015)

tüftler_84 schrieb:


> was ich im Datenblatt gefunden habe ist folgendes:
> Ausschaltvermögen Kurzschlussstrom 10kA
> bin mir da aber nicht sicher ob du das damit gemeint hast bzw. wie ich das jetzt miteinander in Verbindung bringen soll.



Das ist der maximale Kurzschlußstrom welches dein Schaltgerät (also der MSS) schalten kann.
Wieviel Strom maximal fließen kann ist abhängig von deiner Schleifenimpedanz.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 Juni 2015)

> also kann ich das dann für mich so merken, da die Schleifenimpedanzmessung der Ermittlung des Kurzschlussstromes dient,
> das  ich dann als Auslösestrom Ia=0.8*13 rechnen muss, da dies für den  Kurzschlussbereich gilt, oder habe ich hier noch ein Denkfehler?



Der Schleifenimpedanz sollte minderst so niedrig sein das diese Strom (I * 13) fließen kann. Sprich, dass der MSB innerhalb der vorgeschrieben Zeit auslöst.

Das ist natürlich für Kabelberechnungen interessant weil immer eine Kontrolle gemacht werden muss ob der berechnete Kabel die Maximale länge bei Kurzschluss nicht überschreitet.

Als Beispiel.

Ein 2,5qmm Kabel gesichert durch ein 16Amp B-Charakteristik (5 * I) darf laut Tabelle maximal 100 Meter lang sein.

Das gleiche Kabel darf mit eine C-Charakteristik (10 * I) auf ein mal nur Maximal 50 Meter lang sein.

Diese Kontrollen werden auch mal ganz gerne vergessen.

Bram


----------



## tüftler_84 (8 Juni 2015)

Erstmal danke an alle für eure Unterstüzung.
Nach euren Informationen und weiterer Forschung im Internet wird mir die Sache jetzt schon ziemlich klar.

Worauf ich jetzt noch gestoßen bin ist das Thema "Gebrauchsfehler".
Hab wo gelesen das laut Norm ein fester Wert von 30% berücksichtigt werden muss.

Wo anders habe ich gelesen das für Leistungsschalter eine Fehlergrenze von 20% berücksichtigt werden muss.

Wisst ihr vielleicht mehr darüber?
Eine Norm wo das drin steht wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht dann könnte ich da auch nochmal nachlesen.

Tüftler


----------



## holgermaik (8 Juni 2015)

> Worauf ich jetzt noch gestoßen bin ist das Thema "Gebrauchsfehler".
> Hab wo gelesen das laut Norm ein fester Wert von 30% berücksichtigt werden muss.



Der von dir angesprochene Gebrauchsfehler bezieht sich auf Messgeräte zur Ermittlung der Schleifenimpedanz. Es ist bei der Messung also eine Abweichung (Fehlmessung) von +/- 30% möglich. Um trotzdem eine zuverlässige Aussage über das Abschaltvermögen eines Schutzorgans zu treffen, werden 30% der gemessenen Impedanz hinzugerechnet. (oder auch weniger, je nach Angabe des Herstellers des Messgerätes)
Solche Messgeräte werden nach DIN VDE 0413 Teil 3 hergestellt. (Habe zufällig gerade eins auf dem Tisch. Steht so in der Bedienungsanleitung)

Als Beispiel zum besseren Verständnis:
gemessener RI (Netzinnenwiderstand) = 0,88 -> maximaler Kurzschlussstrom beträgt danach 261A. Davon 30% abgezogen = 178 A max. Kurschlussstrom
Ich muss also ein LSS wählen, der bei 178A sicher auslöst. Hier wäre ein C16A also das Maximum. Ein C18A wäre schon grenzwertig.

Wobei sich alle Angaben in diesem Bereich auf Leitungsschutzschalter bzw. Sicherungen beziehen und nicht auf Motorschutzschalter.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## tüftler_84 (9 Juni 2015)

@holgermaik
Danke für die Antwort. Also wendest du das bei deinen Messungen auch so an das du die 30% dann abziehst.
In unserem Protokoll geben wir immer Zs sowie Ik an.
Wie protokollierst du das mit den 30% Abzug. Wenn ich mein Ik mit den 30% abziehe stimmt ja mein Zs wieder nicht mehr.


----------



## holgermaik (9 Juni 2015)

Hallo tüftler
Ich hab hier gerade ein ABB Metrawatt M5010.
Laut Bedienungsanleitung hat das Gerät bei R(Schl) von 0,35..1,49Ohm einen Gebrauchsfehler von +/-10%.
In der Doku wird ja das Messgerät mit angegeben. Der gemessene R(Schl) wird eingetragen und der daraus resultierende I(K). 
Den Gebrauchsfehler geben wir dadurch, dass das Messgerät angegeben wird, nicht mit an. (Kann man ja jederzeit nachlesen). Wenn Kollegen morgen den gleichen Stromkreis messen, haben sie unter umständen einen anderen R(Schl) da sie ein anderes Gerät benutzen.

Sollte der I(K) bei uns nach Abzug des Gebrauchsfehlers in den Grenzbereich einer Sicherung fallen, wird die Zuleitung nachgebessert.
Dazu muss ich anmerken, dass wir keine öffentlichen Messungen machen, sondern nur innerhalb der Firma.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## tüftler_84 (10 Juni 2015)

Hallo holgermaik,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich denke ich werde noch eine zusätzliche Spalte in meinem Protokoll machen mit "Prüfung inkl. Gebrauchsfehler" OK oder NOK.
Bin eigentich ein Freund davon das ich auf den ersten Blick, ohne große Rechnerei , sehe ob die Prüfung ok ist oder nicht.

Da heißt ich brauche die geforderten 30% die die Norm vorschreibt nicht unbedingt beachten wenn mir das Hersteller des Prüfmittels eine Angabe macht.
Würde gern noch wissen wo genau ich diesen Passus mit diesen 30% in der Norm finde.
Kann mir das einer vielleicht von euch sagen?

Gruß Tüftler


----------

